

A day in the life of Software Developers [Infographic] - jaimefjorge
http://imgur.com/FiL1C
As promised, I am providing the detailed information of what programmers do every day. This was a result of a survey taken in reddit and HN with over 3000 software developers.
HN: you made this, please be proud :)
The kind people at Trend Collective ([1] http://www.trendcollective.com/) grabbed the information of the survey and designed an awesome infographic.
I would like to thank them, namely Paul Moretti, for their professionalism, fast and good design work and ease of incorporating changes.<p>If you need any design work, really consider these guys.. I interfaced with designers previously and these guys are just great.
======
minikrob
An average 2h/day of actual coding ? I don't feel like I'm extremely
productive, since I can't bear having to code in work hours, and I'm way more
efficient at home. But 2h seems really low.

~~~
kikas
Man! The best day is the one I dont have to code at all..

